# Cardiff Bookshops



## Flagwaver (Feb 26, 2008)

Are there any perhaps smaller Cardiff bookshops that may offer, say, Welsh journals, publications from think-tanks, politicla monographs, Welsh language material, as well as poetry and fiction etc?


----------



## Ben Bore (Feb 26, 2008)

There's Caban in Pontcanna (next to Pulse the expensive health food shop) and Siop y Felin in Whitchurch (first set of shops on the left of the High street as you're coming from Gabalfa direction).  Siop y Felin has better choice of Magazines/journals, but Caban has a good range of books.

There's a second hand bookshop in one of the arcades which stocks some Welsh books.  Appart from that, I don't think there are any other non-Watestones/Borders bookshops full stop in Cardiff (exept on Albany Road perhaps?)


----------



## nightowl (Feb 26, 2008)

it's a shame. the oriel bookshop on st mary's street used to be fantastic for welsh stuff. now it just seems to be the big chain stores


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2008)

Ben Bore said:


> There's Caban in Pontcanna (next to Pulse the expensive health food shop) and Siop y Felin in Whitchurch (first set of shops on the left of the High street as you're coming from Gabalfa direction).  Siop y Felin has better choice of Magazines/journals, but Caban has a good range of books.
> 
> There's a second hand bookshop in one of the arcades which stocks some Welsh books.  Appart from that, I don't think there are any other non-Watestones/Borders bookshops full stop in Cardiff (exept on Albany Road perhaps?)



was gonna suggest Caban too. 
Pulse tho is not as expensive as it used to be! specially on fruit n veg


----------



## llantwit (Feb 26, 2008)

ddraig said:


> Pulse tho is not as expensive as it used to be! specially on fruit n veg


----------



## Flagwaver (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you on and all, and guess I'll see you in Starbucks atop Borders.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2008)

Flagwaver said:


> Thank you on and all, and guess I'll see you in Starbucks atop Borders.



no  u bloody well won't!  defo not me or llantwit anyroad


----------



## cybertect (Feb 26, 2008)

nightowl said:


> it's a shame. the oriel bookshop on st mary's street used to be fantastic for welsh stuff.



Has it closed? 

I remember it being on Charles Street, but I'm horribly out of date.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 26, 2008)

llantwit said:


>



Spam, innit! Shame about their website design tho...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 26, 2008)

ddraig said:


> was gonna suggest Caban too.
> Pulse tho is not as expensive as it used to be! specially on fruit n veg



Amazing.....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 27, 2008)

Innit! You should try their welsh language classes tho, great vfm


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> Innit! You should try their welsh language classes tho, great vfm



fahk roit orf! and it's 'Welsh' to you!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you tried Colin's? It's on Caroline St just off St Mary's St.


----------



## Flagwaver (Feb 27, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Have you tried Colin's? It's on Caroline St just off St Mary's St.




Do it have a tidy Starbucks?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 27, 2008)

Flagwaver said:


> Do it have a tidy Starbucks?


With extra froth.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 27, 2008)

I think they must sell a lot of Lattes in there, because a lot of the books have milky stains on them. People should really take more care.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 27, 2008)

Talking of bookshops Evander Holyfield will be at Borders on March 4 promoting something or other and the fabulous Cupcake Brown will be in Waterstones on March 6. Not sure of the times.

And if you like crime fiction Ian Rankin is giving a free talk at Cardiff University on March 3. You have to contact the university for tickets beforehand though.


----------



## Flagwaver (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, Derek. I may be too busy however finishing off the final chapters of a great slice of Welsh fiction I'm reading right now, Grahame Davies' 'Everything Must Change'. Highly recommended piece of new Welsh fiction that stands out from the usual dross I find myself wading through in the quest for something this damn good. Buy one for St. Dai's Day!


----------



## Brockway (Feb 27, 2008)

I've read it. Was going to do a review of it but had a bit of a technological meltdown before Chrimbo and lost the file. Couldn't be arsed redoing it. I liked the book mind. Preferred the Simone Weil bits to the Meinwen bits and the ending felt a tad clunky but overall it was a good read.


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 27, 2008)

Lots of great literary goings on!

My only exposure to Welsh literature this week has been trawling through WAG reports to do some research on renewable energy


----------



## osterberg (Feb 27, 2008)

lewislewis said:


> Lots of great literary goings on!
> 
> My only exposure to Welsh literature this week has been trawling through WAG reports to do some research on renewable energy


 It's comforting to know Victoria Beckham is concerned about the environment.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 27, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Has it closed?
> 
> I remember it being on Charles Street, but I'm horribly out of date.



can't remember that. the only other oriel thingy i knew used to be in a little side street off queen street near where the hilton is now. think that might of been more of a gallery thing though. is charles street further down where the ffotogallery used to be?


----------



## Brockway (Feb 27, 2008)

nightowl said:


> can't remember that. the only other oriel thingy i knew used to be in a little side street off queen street near where the hilton is now. think that might of been more of a gallery thing though. is charles street further down where the ffotogallery used to be?



That's right, Oriel moved from Charles Street to the Friary (where bar ha has is now) in the late '80s. You can read about it here: http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/peter.finch/oriel.htm


----------

